# Raising money for my betta fish :)



## gabrielle09 (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi there I was just wondering how many people would be interested in cross-stitches done by me. I can convert photos into cross-stitches and was wondering if anyone would like their betta done. Also I am starting to get ready to sell Christmas ornaments. I have snowmen, reindeer, Santa Clauses and gingerbread men that I have been working on. If anyone is interested please let me know. I am hoping to post pictures of my work shortly. I am just adding the finishing touches to a few of my ornaments at the moment and then going to do a picture with one of my bettas. The whole reason I have started doing this is because I am starting to breed bettas because there are no high quality ones in my city. I've ordered 12 bettas off of Aquabid all from the same breeder in Thailand and I have gotten a couple better quality fish from a breeder in Edmonton. I have live planted tanks for them all with heaters and filters and lights and as you can probably guess I am running out of money to get my business started. My goal that I am working towards is to eventually open my own pet store that specializes in betta fish and livebearers as this is what is sold at my local pet store but they are the sorriest looking fish that I have ever seen. I always thought it would be nice to breed the fish that you sell so that you know that they are top quality. This goal is many years away yet but you have to start somewhere. If you are interested in my cross-stitches please let me know.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well hi! Neighbor! :lol: I'm in Camrose. Like... An hour and some from Edmonton.

www.repitleandfishcanada.com for decent fishies, 45 dollar shipping or so. Just for a second reference 

I'd love to see you cross stitch! How much are you wanting for them? I think that is a cute idea! Thanks to nerve damage in my wrist cross stitching and such things are a no-go


----------



## gabrielle09 (Jan 23, 2012)

I thought $5.00 an ornament is a fair price. I am hoping to have pictures of my work posted by the end of the week. I am having issues with my home computer at the moment. I am crossing my fingers it's not a virus. Anyway I am aiming for getting pictures on this thread by Saturday at the latest so stay posted.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Awesome  I know I'd take one LOL!!


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

Can't wait for pictures *stalks thread* I'm thinking about getting one me-self


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

Cross-stitch? I love cross-stitching! I never thought of making one of bettas... Can't wait to see!


----------



## gabrielle09 (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm sorry my internet has been down for nearly a week. Still waiting for it to be fixed. Hopefully in the next few days I can load pictures. It's just my luck whenever I need to do something on my computer it breaks LOL. Thank goodness I have internet at work otherwise I would be going through withdrawl LOL.


----------

